# Database Discussions > Sybase >  isql

## Teh

Hi,
Can anyone tell me with which isql command (or Transact-SQL command?) I can check to which database I am connected to on ASE 11.9.2?
Thanks

----------


## Guy Gallagher

select db_name()


------------
Teh at 4/28/2002 7:42:41 AM

Hi,
Can anyone tell me with which isql command (or Transact-SQL command?) I can check to which database I am connected to on ASE 11.9.2?
Thanks

----------

